# Emoticons



## vern38

Who's been messing with those emoticons?

Vern


----------



## Thor

Vern

Thanks for added more. Love them!!!

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Y-Guy

Very cool Vern!


----------



## CamperAndy

Now we have a couple of good ones for adding to Black tank diving!







or maybe


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hey Andy...
How about this....


----------



## vern38

I have around 3000 of these Emoticons for just about every ocasion however I really can't use them all. If there is something special y'all want let me know and I will look for it.

Heres one for you Pete.









Heres a few more





































Vern


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Nice.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Vern,

Love the smiley drinking coffe. Fits my wife to a "T". She can kill 2 pots herself on a good day!







= sunny 
NO







=


----------



## Mgonzo2u

LOL


----------



## BigBadBrain

AMEN TO JAVA!!!































No cups:







GET OUTTA MY WAY!!

One cup:







Need MORE!

Two cups:







Barely satisfactory.

Three cups:







Better!

Four cups:







Now we're talking - maybe one more...

Five cups:







Yup - we're on the way!!

Six cups:







DANCIN!!!

Seven cups:







Uh, maybe enough coffee.

Eight cups:







Uh, coffee? What coffee?

Nine cups:







Can someone direct me to the nearest bathroom?

ONE POT:









May I offer you a DECAF?


----------



## NDJollyMon

VERN! My Man!

You gotta add the firefighter!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I agree!


----------



## camping479

Things just keep getting better and better around here


----------



## BigBadBrain

Vern keeps us hoppin







just trying to keep up with all the new stuff!

Really like the emoticons though!


----------

